# How do you finish lacquer application?



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

I have sprayed lacquer on my cabinet, and it makes the wood pop nicely, but the finish is grainy, hence dulling the depth. I have about 8-10 fairly thin coats on there, the top is especially well covered. So, since I wasn't too worried about ruining it, I sanded the top with some 1500 sandpaper. Well, after realizing that was not getting me far, I finally worked my way down to 220, then I am going to do 420, 1000, 1500, then 2000.

So, my question is, is this how people finish after spraying lacquer? Or, should my spray have been glass smooth? Or, am I supposed to do it a different way?

Also, it seems that if I want to sand it down far enough, I can get it so you can't even feel any grain at all before I sand through (basically glass smooth). I am tempted to leave a little grain, but is it just a matter of opinion as to what looks best?

Also, I know I already said it in another post, but HPLV sprayers rock, at least for lacquer.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I find that my final coat of lacquer is usually fine with no further work. Very smooth to the touch. I do thin the last two or three coats. Each coat progressively thinner.

Sanding is something that I do between coats if I feel the need. I have been knows to use Rottenstone or Pumice to hand rub the finish. Have not done that is a long time as it is a lot of work.

Check your spraying technique. I have found that too high an air pressure can leave a rough final coat.

Good luck.

George


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I do think my air pressure was too high. I found a troubleshooting guide online and that seems to be the culprit. I will have to wait until rockler gets more of my lacquer before continuing, but I have high hopes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When I use lacquer, there are many decisions I make. It depends on what I want it to look and feel like when I'm done. The whole process from the bare wood depends on what specie I'm working with.

Closed pore woods like Maple requires certain finish schedules that may differ from open pore species like Red Oak. Generally speaking, a simple finish with lacquer can be comprised of sanding the bare wood, using a sealer (or not), and applying several topcoats, sanded between each coat.

Going into specific details would require me to make a full pot of coffee, put my mail on hold for a few days, and tell my wife I may not need clean laundry for a while. So, I'll offer a condensed version, because I like clean laundry.

Working backwards from what you want the finish to look like for an open pore wood, starts with either using a grain filler or not. If you use a grain filler, the open pores and grain differentials will be filled, and topping that with either a sealer or lacquer will ultimately just lay on a smooth coating. I will sand every application of whatever I use because the final finish will depend on what's beneath it.

For the final coat, a retarder can be used to allow a "flow out" where little to nothing would have to be done. The final coat could be left as is if that is acceptable, or can be abraded with a superfine abrasive pad which could "satinize" it a little less than 0000 steel wool would. If sufficient coats are built up, it can be wet sanded and "rubbed out" to get that piano finish look. But in this schedule, very little if any grain will be felt.

If a grain filler isn't used, and the same schedule is used, several coats of sealer has the ability to fill pores and diminish the differentials in the grain. This could be a preferred lacquer finish if minimal sealer is used and the topcoats will allow the "feel" of the wood to remain. So, the question between the two schedules lies in how smooth, or how slick the finish will look. 

For the closed pore species, they are easier to finish as most of the finish will stay where you put it. It could be as simple as the second schedule above. No filler would be needed.

But, I have to add here that along with what schedule you use, success in finishing depends on other factors, like knowing how to apply the finish, having experience with the actual process and materials, and familiarity of using a compressor and a spray gun. Lacquer can be brushed, and even with that technique, the application process can be a test of procedure and experience. Brushing lacquer is not really a preferred method.

Then, there are the materials used. There are different types of lacquer, and additives, like retarders, and flattening agents. Developing experience with using: the best mix consistency, clean dry cool delivered air, proper gun adjustments, air and fluid control, spraying distance and speed and size of the moving spray pattern, and being able to watch the work in the proper light to get it wet enough without getting runs.

I hope this might help a little, but I'm sure I forgot to mention something, as I always do.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

holy moly! I knew there was a lot to it, but man.

Well, you can see my progress in the "apothecary update pics" on the general forum. I didn't seal it, and I have most of the grain diminished to a slick surface. I have about 7 coats on top, maybe more, but all very thin. I think I am going to try to get it finished without having to do much to it after the final coat is applied. Not sure I will succeed though.

thanks for the lengthy explanation. It helps understand.

Also, I have done tons of airless spraying for paint products. While not identical, it helps to know how to spray.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

icrusbound said:


> I didn't seal it, and I have most of the grain diminished to a slick surface. I have about 7 coats on top, maybe more, but all very thin.



When you say seven coats, that sounds like you didn't get sufficient material down. With lacquer, if you spray it too thin you won't get a "wet" build. Light coats can turn out rough.

Basically, depending on the gun you're using, you need just enough air pressure (not HVLP) to push out the fluid, and to atomize the mix. There also has to be sufficient fluid flow to get "wet" coverage without running.

You could be too far away from the work, or the pattern might be too wide, or you might be moving too fast, or a combination of these. It would be easier to show you than tell you. So, what I'm trying to say is seven coats sounds like too many applications. IMO, well laid applications can be done in 3 maybe 4.

You might want to add some retarder after the first coat. Use one maybe more, of those single coffee scoopers per cup for starters and see if the flow out is better.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it might be both not enough fluid and too much air. I think I was being overly cautious on the juice. When you say "you need just enough air pressure (not HVLP) to push out the fluid", do you mean pressure at the tank, not the control on the HVLP gun? I was going to try to control it via the gun itself, with its control for air flow. No? I will try the retarder. I figured I might need it when the stuff was dry to the touch practically the moment it went on.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, and thanks tons for the input. My cabinet appreciates it too.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, other than a mirror finish or a piano finish, there is nothing to do after the last coat. When properly sprayed, it will feel smooth as a babys butt. 
As Cabinetman said, it is much easier to show someone than to explain it in writing. 
If you watch someone do it for just a few minutes, you will have it. It is very simple to do. Once you spray lacquer, you will not go back to any other system. Just dont buy 'discount' lacquer at a local Borg. Only buy the good stuff.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I finally (mostly) got the hang of it. I do still get a little orange peel, but about as bad as a standard car paint job. I still gave is a 1500 sanding and a pumice polish to get rid of that. I assume that if I added some kind of flow additive it would reduce that, but I thinned the last coat down to about 50/50 and still got that. Maybe just the nature of the beast? I will try to post some pictures tonight if anyone is interested.


----------

